# Breeder advise about unfed chick



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My tiels have 5 chicks, the youngest is 3 days old today. He has been getting buried under his older sibling and over looked at feeding time. My question is how long should I wait before I step in and give him a feed. This am he was not fed , I kept checking on him and at 1:30 pm he still had an empty crop and was no longed lifting his head to cry..he just sat there with his little head hanging down looking weak. I pulled him out and made a warm slurry of 104-105 in temp. I made this out of powdered multi grain porridge cereal and egg food. He took about 1/4 tsp of this mixture and perked right up, holding his head up and crying for more. He also got quite a bit of air while feeding which I gently massaged most out but was scared to be to firm with it. I put him back in the nest and checked him an hour later and he was stuffed and the air was gone. Did he just need a boost? Did I do the right thing? How long should we wait before giving a supplemental feeding of a chick?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Usually the youngest chick will be the smallest and less fed because the older ones are louder and the food from the parents are more thick because they older chicks are growing more. The younger chick will get the least food. I would co-parent at least until the chick can beg for its own food. Here is a very helpful feeding chart: http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html

Good luck with the baby!


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Would it be easier for you to assist the older chicks so that they are less hungry? 
I had the similar situation when the oldest was a whole week older that the newborn, and the little one didn't make it thru. I also saw him buried under the siblings. There were 6 of them. 
Good for you that you can assist such a young baby.
Good luck!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I have decided to supplement them all. These are first time parents and I at least want the babies to know how to eat from the syringe if the parents get overwhelmed and cant keep up when they get a bit bigger. Once I fed baby today he was perkier and yelled for and got his fair share from Mom and Dad. I went out and bought baby formula tonight and will start teaching them all to eat tomorrow. thanks guys.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Co parenting is a great way for babies to be super tame.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

ParrotletsRock said:


> bought baby formula


baby bird formula?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> baby bird formula?


Yes, baby bird formula..lol


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If the parents are ignoring the youngest and its still early, you could also foster the youngest to another pair or a single laying hen if one is available.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Darkel777 said:


> If the parents are ignoring the youngest and its still early, you could also foster the youngest to another pair or a single laying hen if one is available.


I only have one pair, however I don't think they deliberately ignored it, I think it got lost in the shuffle... They are 1st time parents too.


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

squeaky tiel (wheel) gets the slurry


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

phronima said:


> squeaky tiel (wheel) gets the slurry


Yeah they shoved the little one aside and yelled loudest.. After a while he got to weak to cry, by the time I stepped in he couldn't even pick his head up


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I only have one pair, however I don't think they deliberately ignored it, I think it got lost in the shuffle... They are 1st time parents too.


It doesn't necessarily have to be a pair. A hen sitting on infertile eggs can handle one chick (with some help).


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Keep feeding him every time he needs it. Once he gets older and bigger, he will cry for help and get more attention. I would leave him with these parents. They are doing a good job with keeping him warm. They just don't realize he's there and needs food. It will get better once he gets stronger like the other birds.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Darkel777 said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be a pair. A hen sitting on infertile eggs can handle one chick (with some help).


Yes , thank you, I understood this, but I only have the 2tiels, no single hens on eggs, however that is a good idea I will keep in mind if I am ever in that situation.



Haimovfids said:


> Keep feeding him every time he needs it. Once he gets older and bigger, he will cry for help and get more attention. I would leave him with these parents. They are doing a good job with keeping him warm. They just don't realize he's there and needs food. It will get better once he gets stronger like the other birds.


Yes the parents are actually doing a great job with the babies, after I got him perked up and put him back in the nest they did stuff his little face. These are 1st time parents and are quite devoted to the babies. My god they eat an to and all they want is my cooked food. They have a cage full of pellets and other stuff but every time they eat all the cooked food they cry and cry for more, I have been giving it to the every 2 hours or so thru the day.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, the parents love soft foods! I would give them some toasted whole wheat bread. You can also make some whole wheat macaroni. My birds LOVE macaroni. Peas and corn is another favorite.


----------

